# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  where did the links go to mark forum read

## airscapes

Links at to that would let us mark all the forums read are missing..

----------


## jeffmorris

I was looking for the "Mark All Forums Read" link, too.

----------


## Eddie

Guys, I will have our developer fix this for you asap.  Sorry for any trouble.

----------


## curious aardvark

while you're there can we get a section setup specificially for the plethora of 'newbies' who all start a new thread: 'I have $2 to buy a 3d printer, it must have a print volume large enough to make a full size igloo, be faster than inection moulding - and preferable also do metal.'. 

having an obviously visible section for people new to 3d printing might cut down on a lot of the repetitive threads we get. 
I have looked and I don't have the particular super power that lets me set up new sections of the forum.

----------


## Davo

Glad I'm not the only one who lost the ability to mark all forums read.

----------


## Davo

So, we have to mark each forum read individually, or did I miss something?

----------


## airscapes

on the main page the only mark forum link is at the bottom of the list, which will mark them all.  So you have to scroll all the way down... should be a link at the top as well

----------


## Davo

Ah, thank you.

----------


## maggiechan

Any suggestions on how one can get best web development in Pakistan, i have been searching for so long but no luck. *Sigh*

----------

